# Ogólne > Badania >  Wyniki

## oskakinga

Witam.
Chciałabym się zapytać co to może być za choroba, od tygodnia jestem w szpitalu, lekarze rozkładają ręce, nie potrafią mi pomóc. Od 3 tygodni mam gorączki w przedziale 37,8-39,6 dodatkowo wysokie CRP 125, cały czas się poce i mam ból w łydkach przez co nie mogę chodzić. Proszę o pomoc.

----------


## znanywynik.pl

Witaj, zapraszam Cię na portal znanywynik.pl który umożliwia szybkie sprawdzenie wyników badań ambulatoryjnych, wraz ze szczegółowym opisem każdej z pozycji przygotowanym przez lekarza specjalistę.

Dodatkowo każdy użytkownik po utworzeniu swojego konta ma możliwość tworzenia własnej historii zdrowia, poprzez wprowadzanie i zapisywanie:
1. Wyników badań laboratoryjnych
2. Pomiarów ciśnienia tętniczego oraz glukozy
3. Uczulenie na leki i inne alergeny
4. Przebytych chorób
5. Listy przyjmowanych leków
6. Monitorowanie BMI (Wskaźnik Masy Ciała) 

Po rejestracji uzyskasz 30 dni darmowego abonamentu na start  :Smile:

----------

